# Problem installing FreeBSD 7.2



## gnoma (Nov 24, 2009)

```
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (1 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (0 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG time out
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (1 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (0 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG time out
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (1 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (0 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG time out
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (1 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (0 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG time out
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (1 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (0 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG time out
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (1 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (0 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG time out
```
This is on FreeBSD 7.2 during install, tryed with CD and with DVD disk.
Anybody help pls ???


----------



## Beastie (Nov 24, 2009)

Check last post: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=612

Try booting from livefs or bootonly, and then switch CDs when they're done loading.

Try 8.0.


----------



## tangram (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe way a bit longer, download and try to install 8.0.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 24, 2009)

I ran into this problem as well. One possible solution is to boot from CD or DVD, then eject the disk right after the kernel is loaded into memory. After that install via FTP.


----------



## gnoma (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't get to the moment it asks me from what source I want to install FreeBSD... are you sure that when I remove the CD it will ask me about the source??? It doesn't ivent ask me for the language. May be I can download the "boot only" image and try the FTP on it???


----------



## belan (Nov 24, 2009)

*The same problem with poweredge R710 server*

Hi

My name is Yanet, IÂ´m a new member. I got the same error during installation process of 7.2 Release in e Poweredge R710 server.

"acd0 timeout read_big ..."

Now the error appears with 7.2, 7.1 and 7.0 Releases. 

Whe installed RAID 1, the servar has 2 500G HDD SATA.

Somebody can give me a suggestion??

Yanet


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2009)

Have you tried changing some of your settings in the system BIOS?

Maybe read this email message and try some of the suggestions....

Link...


----------



## gnoma (Nov 25, 2009)

I tryed the changes to the bios in that mail and also put in the boot-only image of BSD 7.2 and still does the same thing :\
I can't reach to the moment it ask me about the source of installation so I can set FTP


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 25, 2009)

Did you checksumed the iso file? Maybe a new cable?


----------



## gnoma (Nov 25, 2009)

lol use to be a hardware guy.... worked in a PC service so the cables and that staff I check first . Changed the CD and the HDD and nothing happens, when I change the MB and CPU it works but I don't need BSD on my workstation PC with that MB and CPU.
I thing I'll try the USB boot... going for google search-hunt and if it works I'll post the method here  wish me luck 


And what if I install the FreeBSD on a diferend PC and then I just move the HDD to the MB and CPU i need it??? Is it going to wirk??? Or it is like WinXP and when you change che chipset and the CPU it doesn't start again??


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 25, 2009)

gnoma said:
			
		

> I don't get to the moment it asks me from what source I want to install FreeBSD... are you sure that when I remove the CD it will ask me about the source??? It doesn't ivent ask me for the language. May be I can download the "boot only" image and try the FTP on it???



Disk 1 or the boot only CD should be fine. Perhaps you overlooked the options: Choosing Your Installation Media. Other methods such as HTTP and NFS are also available.


----------



## gnoma (Nov 25, 2009)

No I didn't overlook becos sens the boot I have only 1 menu where I can select "boot default" "boot with ACPI disabled" "boot in safe mode" and so on.... and from this moent I have no more options or menus or any different color then black background and white letters .
No way to overlook it . But I also thing it may be a hardware problem with the IDE controller of my MB, may be I should chek it...


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 25, 2009)

You forgot to checksum the iso file, man. Anyway here is a link to see if your hardware is compatible. :e


----------



## gnoma (Nov 25, 2009)

With the same CD and DVD disk I can install BSD on a different MB+CPU, do I realy need to perform checksum???


----------



## belan (Nov 25, 2009)

*Hi we solve this but we have another problem*

Hi everybody

We solve the problem off big error. We reset the original RAID Configuration using BIOS, and later switch the HDD order. FreeBSD finally install succefully. 

But only recogniza 4GB, i recompile kernel with options PAE and dosn't work. Memory is the same only 4G reported by FreeBSD, real memory is 8G.

Yanet


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm assuming this is 64-bit hardware? Why run 32-bit FreeBSD?


----------



## gnoma (Nov 25, 2009)

Hmm it is AMD CPU '99 I am not sure about the model and the frequency but befor it was runing windows XP i386.
But I'll try the 64bit of BSD tomorrow, it will be interesting but if it doesn't work I have already a new MB and CPU for it and it is runing just fine for now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, I have no idea about that CPU, but if you can put 8GB of RAM in that system, I'm assuming it is a 64-bit system. Or else, what's the point


----------



## Beastie (Nov 25, 2009)

He mentioned he's enabled PAE.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2009)

I think there's some confusion with two separate people posting slightly different problems  I think I responded to 'belan' first, and then to 'gnoma' next here.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 26, 2009)

A quick `# dmesg` should be able to determine whether the CPU is capable of running amd64:

```
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz (3416.44-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf64  Stepping = 4
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe49d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,CNXT-ID,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,[color="Red"]LM[/color]>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 2
```

Look for "LM". If "LM" is present, then amd64 can be installed.


----------



## gnoma (Nov 27, 2009)

I just tryed the 64 bit version of BSD 7.2 and it didn't work. I am almost sure that it is a hardware problem with this MB.
Windows also makes trobles installing.
Thanks anyway


----------

